# Site Critique



## Nakibk (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

Can you go through the site here and let me know the pros and cons please? don't hold back, anything I learn is good for improvement.
Also the investment prices posted are what I am charging clients now, while building portfolio, so the prices will go up in a while.

hakobhakobyanphotography.com

Thanks a lot,

Nakib


----------



## Braineack (Oct 15, 2013)

I realize it's your name, but I suggest a new domain name.

The site itself seems well designed, clean, and easy to navigate, but the portfolio suggests that someone recently grabbed a camera, shot an engagement session of friends, then their wedding and decided to start a business.

I also don't like how you refer to yourself as "us" and "we".


----------



## tegeltka (Oct 15, 2013)

I realise you want to include the name in the URL but for me it feels long and clumsy. If you want to build a brand around the name I get it but for me it's probably too difficult to remember and easy to make typos writing.

maybe HakobPhotos.com?

edit: beaten by Braineack


----------



## Nakibk (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. Sorry for the confusion, there's actually two of us doing this together. Hakob and myself. Good idea on the name, I will definitely look into it. We are trying to get a variety of portfolio (and experience), that's why the prices are lower than average.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 15, 2013)

"that's why the prices are lower than average"  What do you consider average when it comes to pricing in photography?


----------



## Nakibk (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I have seen photographers with rates anywhere from $1,000 to $8,000 locally (some even more), so I am guessing an average would be somewhere in between, maybe  $3,000? But our skill set and experience, and portfolio, is not nearly polished enough to charge that (hence aspiring lol). I am already getting good feedback though, so keep'em coming :mrgreen:


----------



## TroyBrowder (Oct 21, 2013)

First thing I noticed that I strongly disliked was the drop down menu, I would suggest moving it farther left. With the photos used it is overlayed on most of the images so it takes away from the image. I understand that you have a separate port for clients to use, but usually when a new client views a photographers website they can tell immediately if they are going to be interested in using this photogs service. And with that being said I would suggest removing the first image that shows up on the slide, it isn't as sharp as the second image. Everything else I could suggest has already been said (url, referring in third person) other than that stuff the site looks great and is easy to navigate. keep it up.


----------

